# Where in the US would you want to live?



## apicius9 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just dealing with this question, because I am back to writing job applications. The current job in Hawaii was never meant as a long-term solution, and conditions are worse than expected, so I will put up with it but continue to look what else is out there. Since academic positions are scarce, at least compared to the number of people looking for them, this will most likely take me somewhere on the mainland, and I will have to take what I get. But I am applying for jobs based on the school and the job profiles, often not knowing a thing about the cities or areas. I am a little afraid of Alaska, for a person with a history of depression it's just dark too long and too often up there... Other than that, I am a bit afraid of the deep South like Alabama (even though Birmingham seems to have an excellent university), Mississippi, Eastern Tennessee etc. 

Right now I am working on applications for Galveston. TX, and Indianapolis. Any thoughts on those two - and on where you would want to live if you could just go there?

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 20, 2013)

Love TX...not specifically familiar with Galveston, but my Texan friends seem to think well of it. TX (Dallas) and LA (NO) are the only places I've considered moving to from Little Rock.


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 20, 2013)

If given the choice I'd pick Monterey Bay or San Luis Obispo in California. I really like Flagstaff Arizona too, but Arizona politics would keep me from going back there.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 20, 2013)

Stefan,

I think you would like Texas. I love the conservative/freedom mindset of texans; the acadamia portions of Texas are pretty liberal/hippy if that's your thing.


----------



## jared08 (Nov 20, 2013)

Trying not to go political or break rules, go to texas or, a different country. Denmark, swedent, swtz, . Something along those lines would be my choice given the oportuntiy..


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 20, 2013)

Indy is a great town. I know that you are an academic but what jobs are you looking for.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 20, 2013)

can i throw in a shameless vote for LA


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 20, 2013)

If I could move anywhere in the country and still make the living I make here in the DC area I would choose something along the coast in southern CA or towards the south end of FL. The further away from cold weather the better.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 20, 2013)

There are worse places in the US than Birmingham. It's about as far from the water as I'll ever live, has beautiful mountains, great restaurants, and a good university. But like anywhere in the south you have to take corrupt politicians, blatant racism, and crushing poverty with the good. I think it is worth it and wouldn't live anywhere too far from the Gulf of Mexico. But it's not for everyone.


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 20, 2013)

I love the mountains of North Carolina. New Mexico is also pretty awesome. Washington state is pretty great, but I haven't been there in the winter so I really have no idea.


----------



## Fran Rendina (Nov 20, 2013)

Boston, lots of schools love it in Boston .


----------



## RGNY (Nov 20, 2013)

i'm thinking southwest. mom used to rave about AZ; but i've never been. i ride a bicycle to work and any errands involving less than 40# of stuff, so someplace that didn't require studded snow tires on the bike for part of the year would be nice.....


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't mind living in Hawaii, and if I could have had it any way I want, I would have retired on the position I was screwed out of last year. But Hawaii is too small to find something else, that's why I am looking broadly. Ideally I would find a job as professor in public health, health sciences, health psychology etc. but I am getting old and have a non-traditional CV which makes it more and more difficult. In the end, universities give a **** about experience, good teaching evaluations, community service etc., it's all about grant money these days. Coming from a humanistic academic tradition in Europe, that's very disappointing.

Being someone pretty far out on the liberal side is one of my concerns about places like TX or other conservative places, but then the academic field is usually pretty mixed and open-minded. One good thing might be that there are not many places more expensive than where I am now... Haven't looked in Europe in a while either. I know, there is nothing in Germany now, but Switzerland might be an option. My favorite place in Europe would be Barcelona, but at 20% unemployment in Spain that's not happening.

I know very little of the 'middle' of the US, have only been to NO and Memphis. I kind of know the stretch between Maine and DC pretty well and wouldn't mind California either. Good friends in Boston and Philadelphia make those areas attractive, just getting tired of completely starting from scratch in places where I don't know anybody. 

Stefan


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 20, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> ...in the south you have to take corrupt politicians...


That's anywhere in the US.


----------



## EthanK (Nov 20, 2013)

If you're thinking about the 'middle', I'd say put Columbus over Indianapolis. Unlike Indianapolis, Columbus is home to a major university. And, touching lightly on the politics, it has what one might call an enlightened municipal government. And, generally, its a very young, culturally expansive city. It's not Chicago, or the coasts, in terms of culture, but if you're thinking of middle America, I don't think you could do much better.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 21, 2013)

North Carolina has some quality schools but the politics aren't all that much better than Texas...Asheville is very nice.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 21, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> That's anywhere in the US.


That's almost anywhere in the world.


----------



## RobinW (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd cast my vote for HI or SoCal... And here i am, stuck in Sweden... 30 degrees, snow and rain mix


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2013)

New Jersey. Everyplace else sucks. :bat:


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 21, 2013)

Out of the cities I have visited in US I loved San Fransisco. I don't know how the job market for the academics would be. 
Other than US I would go to Switzerland in heartbeat. Altough it is the Italian side I love Locarno .They have really good schools , liberal politics and good economy. Actually they are getting quite a bit of skilled labour from Germany as well. Viel Gluck


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 21, 2013)

i like san diego, there are some other forum members here. the weather is very mild. its a nice place to live but the food scene is behind new york by like five years.


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm an academic, newly hired, and I'm on a search committee (not your field), so I know the job market. My advice: apply everywhere, but spend the time to craft your application for the ones you really want, or where there is a good match. 
If you want a good chance at getting a job, you'll need to put location and local politics low on your priority list. Most of us just move to wherever is willing to hire us. That's just how it goes. you need to cast a very wide net. I'd also encourage you to look at smaller schools, rather than universities. I know a lot of academics turn their nose up a small colleges and community colleges, but that's who is hiring these days, especially if you have an unconventional CV, and they can be great places to work. You're right, big universities only care about grants and publications. If you don't have that, don't bother. Smaller schools care much more about teaching experience and personality. Also, look for long-term, full-time, non-tenure track positions (like "visiting assistant professor"). That's how I got my foot in the door, got a few years teaching experience, and eventually snagged a tenure track gig. Those are usually just teaching, with no expectations of research, and they keep your CV gap-free. Adjunct only as a last resort. 

As for location: Not much will compete with Hawaii. I like New England and the pacific northwest. New Mexico, Utah, Colorodo are pretty nice.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 21, 2013)

Stephan, i might be able to help you as my day job is as a Head Hunter/Recruiter. Seriously I've got a three step plan that will give you the skills and confidence to get the job.

BTW, I'm from Boston but have since lived in Raleigh, NC for the past 13 years. New England sucks but two months out of the year. I've only traveled not lives out west, nice but i just love living on the east coast.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, guys. I am certainly not limiting myself to ivy league schools at this point, I would actually prefer a smaller university that puts more emphasis on teaching and values people not only by the money they rake in. I have not systematically looked at the community colleges, but that is certainly a thing I need to do. My CV has two flaws, one is not enough federal grants awarded for someone at my level - and explaining that I had plenty of similar ones before I came here and had less time than others who grew up in the US system has not worked, so far... And the second one is that my publication output has gone done in the last couple of years when I was screwed out of my job and dealt with depression. That is no indication of what I can do in the right setting, but a difficult sell for some. I have plenty of publications, teaching and research experience, professional and community service etc. Anyway, I am making a list right now of the applications I want to get out. It's high season for that, so there are positions out there for fall 2014, but I am finding it harder and harder to sell myself. 

As for locations, I really want to get a feel for places people like. In the end, I will have to go where they give me a job, but location may have an impact on how much effort I put in the individual applications. The time is not in writing them, it's in researching the units and finding out how I would fit in.

I'd be happy about any help I can get. This may sound strange, but the job in Hawaii was the first job I had ever applied for in my life, until then, people begged me to work for them. So, it took me to get to age 50 to go through the frustration of job rejections, not something I would have expected to hit me at this time in my life. 

Stefan


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I have lived or spent a lot of time in most areas of the Southeast. If you have prospects in any o these places I can give you some local perspective.


----------



## split0101 (Nov 21, 2013)

ecchef said:


> New Jersey. Everyplace else sucks. :bat:



Amen!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 21, 2013)

I am not sure what the job market is in San Diego for what you are looking for, I know the market sucked for the finance world even before the economic crisis, but it has definitely been my favorite place to live so far. Best weather on earth, and I think the perfect size city to live in (love living downtown there).


----------



## JDA_NC (Nov 22, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> Well, I have lived or spent a lot of time in most areas of the Southeast. If you have prospects in any o these places I can give you some local perspective.



Southeast is a good spot IMO as far as academics/college towns. UNC-CH, UVA or Wake Forest would be my big 3 (and take into fact that I never went to college... but those would have been my three choices in a perfect world)

Duke basketball is still > though

Tenn., VA and the Carolinas have a lot to offer as far as cost of living, lifestyle & culture. As I see it.


----------



## JDA_NC (Nov 22, 2013)

mc2442 said:


> I am not sure what the job market is in San Diego for what you are looking for, I know the market sucked for the finance world even before the economic crisis, but it has definitely been my favorite place to live so far. Best weather on earth, and I think the perfect size city to live in (love living downtown there).



And Southern Cali is a different sort of beast. I hated, hated living in the San Diego area (I lived in North County - definitely not downtown). I also am a cook and from the South and moved there after living in New Orleans for two years. 5 years behind 'NYC' is an understatement. The restaurant scene out there blows hard. Also too many people and too expensive for my tastes.

But my situation is different than his


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 23, 2013)

Well I'm kind of partial to Nashville first and Tennessee second. You have Vanderbilt, Belmont, David Lipscomb, Fisk and TN State right in Nashville. Within 30 miles of Nashville there is also MTSU, Cumberland and Austin Peay. Then in east TN there's Knoxville and UT. Tennessee doesn't have a state income tax although the sales tax is close to 10% on everything, food, clothes, services you name it. Property tax is fairly low and housing is very reasonable.

I'll also put in a plug for NJ. I have lived in Jersey for six years and really like it.


----------



## Duckfat (Nov 24, 2013)

Where would I want to live? Waimea just upcountry from the Kohala coast on the Big Island. FWIW Carmel just North of Indianapolis is voted one of the best places to live in the US frequently. 
Best of luck no matter where you go Stephan.

Dave


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 24, 2013)

JDA_NC said:


> And Southern Cali is a different sort of beast. I hated, hated living in the San Diego area (I lived in North County - definitely not downtown). I also am a cook and from the South and moved there after living in New Orleans for two years. 5 years behind 'NYC' is an understatement. The restaurant scene out there blows hard. Also too many people and too expensive for my tastes.
> 
> But my situation is different than his



North county and downtown are completely different. North county has a much more small dated town or suburban feel to it. I would not compare downtown SD to New York or anything, but it has a variety of choices to choose from. As for the number of people, it has that goldy locks feel to it, just about the right size for me. Chicago/LA are too crowded, Omaha too small... It is expensive compared to salary as everyone wants to live there. Sunshine tax indeed.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 25, 2013)

Last summer I went on a trip for a couple of weeks. I looked at Indy, Kc, (thought about going back) Dayton, Cincy. I liked what I saw, but I am not certain that I want to move now. Good luck on your search.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 25, 2013)

My wife I and recently did a similar exercise when exploring new jobs. These ended up being the top cities/areas in our list. We wanted college towns with a better 'food' culture and more progressive population. 

* Bloomington, IN
* Providence, RI
* Chapel Hill/Research Triangle Area, NC
* Walla Walla, WA
* Portland, ME
* Portland, OR
* Madison, WI
* Burlington, VT
* Lawrence, KS
* Kansas City, MO
* Louisville, KY
* Minneapolis, MN

My wife was a professor at UAB in Birmingham. I liked B'ham, but it is hot and the south is the south. Just off the top of my head, it seems as if your skill set in public health would be a good fit for schools that have international development programs. They often take a more social change approach to disciplines versus a strictly economic approach as the US often does. Just saying. Even some development corporations who do public health projects may be interested in your skills. They often like credentialed staff to give their proposals more weight when applying for funding. 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 25, 2013)

K, just out of curiosity, why would you want to live in a college town?


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 25, 2013)

ecchef said:


> K, just out of curiosity, why would you want to live in a college town?



I just feel they provide a good energy and influence other factors that make a community more livable (art, education, sports, health care, business) and also keep in check some of the more 'inward' and close-minded tendencies towns can take on. Of course, non-college towns can have these benefits too, especially bigger cities, but I find it a good proxy variable for things I find important. 

k.


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 25, 2013)

[Right now I am working on applications for Galveston. TX, and Indianapolis. Any thoughts on those two - and on where you would want to live if you could just go there?

Stefan[/QUOTE]

Austin is great, Cincy is great, Louisville, Ky is great, Alabama is great if you like the south, Indianapolis and Indiana is a dinosaur looking for a place to die. Back in the 1920's we were home to a 3 party system, the democrats, the republicans, and the KKK. It's part of Indiana history they don't want to promote while trying live the lifestyle of the 1930's. To give you an idea, as most states are trying to lessen the pot laws the governor here in Indiana decided to go for more draconian pot laws, as an example, more prison terms etc.

I came back to deal with an ailing father, he is now in a nursing home, as a result I am now sending out resumes to other areas of the country.

Think of a place with a church on every corner, no Sunday sales of liquor or cars, the quality of food in groceries subpar, every restaurant is a chain (they won't support private ownership of restaurants, I.e if it ain't meat and potatoes and not advertised on prime time we ain't goin', Olive Garden is considered an upscale italian restaurant) then this place is for you.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 25, 2013)

Ucmd said:


> Indy is a great town. I know that you are an academic but what jobs are you looking for.



Indianapolis has Shapiro's. That makes it a great town, in and of itself.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 25, 2013)

I've lived all over the country. Cities I would like in or live in again are, NYC, Chicago, San Diego, New Orleans, Denver, Austin, Nashville, Asheville, Seattle, San Fran. I would love to live in Hawaii or Puerto Rico. Places I would never live. New Jersey, Boston and Philly. I can't think of a worst place than Jersey.


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 25, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> Indianapolis has Shapiro's. That makes it a great town, in and of itself.



I agree Shapiros is great, which one did you eat at? The one off the downtown area or the one in Carmel, I found there was a difference between the two, of course the one in Carmel already closed, no support. The one d-town is/was much better.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 25, 2013)

bear1889 said:


> I agree Shapiros is great, which one? The one off the downtown area or the one in Carmel, I found there is a difference between the two. The one d-town is much better.
> 
> I would say in the next five years that the dtown place will be swallowed up expansion. It's prime real estate.



The Carmel one closed down a few months ago. The original is always the best.


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 25, 2013)

Not so much from a greatest place to live perspective, but from the amount of Colleges and Universities in the area, NJ isnt too bad. You have beaches, u have NY close by, good food, 4 seasons. There are worse places to live.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 25, 2013)

Mingooch said:


> Not so much from a greatest place to live perspective, but from the amount of Colleges and Universities in the area, NJ isnt too bad. You have beaches, u have NY close by, good food, 4 seasons. *There are worse places to live*.



Not according to Chuck. He hurt the _one_ feeling I have left. :sad0:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 26, 2013)

i'd like to live somewhere with a true four seasons.

white Christmas, changing leaves..blooming flowers and mildly hot summer.

kinda stuck where i am for the most part...i dig my job.


----------



## Craig (Nov 27, 2013)

Of the places I've been in the US, Chicago was my favourite big city and Portland Oregon was my favourite place period. Rural Vermont and New Hampshire were really nice too, but probably not that relevant to this conversation.

If you're a bit of a lefty with a resume like that and you're willing to live outside the US, why not look at Canadian schools? As a gross generalization, I prefer Canadian cities to US ones as places to live.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 27, 2013)

Given your heritage.....University of Wisconsin/Milwaukee

More Germans than you can shake a stick at but the weather is like Germany.


----------



## EthanK (Nov 28, 2013)

Out of curiosity, I'm wondering why Columbus didn't make your list. It's not an oasis like Portland or Burlington, but it seems more the ticket you wrote than Kansas City or Lawrence.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 28, 2013)

Did someone say Kansas City? Yesss...I've lived all over Texas, Detroit, MI Traverse City, MI, Austin, Miami, FL, and now Kansas City, MO and the food culture here is GREAT. I can't speak for Lawrence, but I know all the college kiddos love it. Plus, once a year you have over 200 BBQ competition teams show up in your back yard and ALL try to impress you simultaneously. What more can you ask for?


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 28, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> * Kansas City, MO



+1


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 30, 2013)

Washington, Oregon, Northern California ( I love SoCal but its too crazy) Olympia Washington, Eugene Oregon, Seattle Washington, Portland Oregon. Mendocino County, CA is amazing also. I live in Spokane Washington which has a high concentration of colleges as well. Plus youll be closer to HI in any of these locations.


----------



## BeardedCrow (Dec 4, 2013)

For me, since I have an insanely high metabolism I prefer chilly areas, I would choose Colorado or Alaska.


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm Cold!
I want to move to Hawaii.
Thinking a Gilligan's Island hut on the beach would be nice.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> I'm Cold!
> I want to move to Hawaii.
> Thinking a Gilligan's Island hut on the beach would be nice.




[video=youtube;MWlvYpJ5pRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWlvYpJ5pRo[/video]


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 5, 2013)

Alaska is gorgeous but the 6 months of daylight/night would seriously screw with my head. Flagstaff, Portland and Seattle are my favorite western cities. Beautiful areas, people are friendly, lots to do. Southeast- Savannah, Richmond, Charleston, Nashville. Northeast- Vermont or Connecticut. Each place has its pros and cons, but to this east coast gal, very beautiful


----------



## ecchef (Dec 5, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> Northeast- Vermont or Connecticut. Each place has its pros and cons, but to this east coast gal, very beautiful



Vermont is beautiful. Went to school in Northfield. New Hamster is pretty nice too. 

Erica, if you ever find yourself PCSing to Kadena, look me up.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 5, 2013)

Of the places I've visited in the US, Chicago most stole my heart, but it does have a grittiness that isn't too far away from any corner. Food was great, the people were nice, and they really figured out how to use their lakefront. 

Not that we want you farther away, but what about a European town, like Salamanca, Spain? Despite being smack in the middle of a dust bowl, it's one of the nicest cities I've been to (it's a University town, too). Another great choice would be Lisbon.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 5, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Vermont is beautiful. Went to school in Northfield. New Hamster is pretty nice too.
> 
> Erica, if you ever find yourself PCSing to Kadena, look me up.




We were there from 2006-2009. Wish we could go back but the hubs only has 3 more years until retirement 

There are 3 things I miss from there. Cocos curry house, Capitals and SAMs by the Sea curry soup. Oh my goodness!


----------



## The Edge (Dec 5, 2013)

I like where I'm at in Reno, NV. It has 4 seasons, the food scene is growing from what it used to be, close to farms for fresh produce and meat, still fairly small so traveling isn't hard, close to the bay area in case I want a bit more culture, and close to Tahoe at less than an hour drive. Not saying things couldn't improve more, but for now it's where my heart is...


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 5, 2013)

The Edge said:


> I like where I'm at in Reno, NV. It has 4 seasons, the food scene is growing from what it used to be, close to farms for fresh produce and meat, still fairly small so traveling isn't hard, close to the bay area in case I want a bit more culture, and close to Tahoe at less than an hour drive. Not saying things couldn't improve more, but for now it's where my heart is...



There is a job opening in Reno that I will be applying for, so that's good to know 

Stefan


----------



## cranky72 (Dec 20, 2013)

i moved to a location 3/4 mile from lake texhoma on the okie side. after 50 years of big city hazzle i really dig the quite rural atomosphere but would'nt recommend it for a younger person. i,ve certainly had my share of the noise & partying & welcome the absense of sirens & 18 wheeler roar.--cranky72


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 17, 2014)

OK, how about Galveston and College Station in TX? Just applied in both places. Dim chances but still interested to hear what it's like there. Oh, also applied to Terre Haute, IN, but have absolutely no idea about the area. 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Jan 17, 2014)

Just checked Zillow and discovered my house dropped 60k in value in December. Where's this great economic recovery the govt's been shoving up my ass? At this point, Spain is looking very attractive as a place to live. And every day I find less and less motivation to move back to Amerika.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 18, 2014)

California or Texas for me.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2014)

ecchef said:


> Just checked Zillow and discovered my house dropped 60k in value in December. Where's this great economic recovery the govt's been shoving up my ass? At this point, Spain is looking very attractive as a place to live. And every day I find less and less motivation to move back to Amerika.



Zillow zestimates aren't very accurate and there is always downward pressure at this time of year as buyers have more control than sellers. 

k.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 19, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> OK, how about Galveston and College Station in TX? Just applied in both places. Dim chances but still interested to hear what it's like there. Oh, also applied to Terre Haute, IN, but have absolutely no idea about the area.
> 
> Stefan



Galveston was gorgeous before the big hurricane hit. I'm not sure what it's like now. Hubby said there's not a lot to do in Terre Haute from what he remembers but that was 15 years ago so things could have changed. Never heard of college station. Out of the three I'd pick Galveston.

Don't rule out the south. There's nothing better than being surrounded by the mountains, lakes, oceans and beautiful landscapes. I'm counting the days until I can return.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 20, 2014)

College Station, TX is home to Texas A&M. Not a very attractive campus, but it is also the home for the Presidential Library of George H. W. Bush.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 20, 2014)

99Limited said:


> College Station, TX is home to Texas A&M. Not a very attractive campus, but it is also the home for the Presidential Library of George H. W. Bush.



Yep, A&M is where I applied. Another one with dim chances, but I didn't spread it out wide enough last year, so I just try and see if anything sticks. In most cases they look for a very specific profile and it's pure luck whether you meet that or not. That's what you get from studying all your life - you become so specialized in what you know and do that there are fewer and fewer jobs available for your field. The one good thing: No matter where I end up, except NYC, cost of living will be cheaper....

Stefan


----------

